# J&S Combines



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if these were talked about in a previous post but I just found these on the Accucraft website.


http://amstrains.americanmainline.com/AMS54020.htm

If the link doesn't work just goto the Accucraft website and click on AMS. You can find the cars from there.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally! Thanks for the heads up, I've been waiting for these for a long time.

Anyone know what coming soon means? Next year?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the correct link. http://amstrains.americanmainline.com/AM54020.htm 

Accucraft is saying to be end of this year. Late Nov-Dec


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

It's interesting they chose to model blank clerestory windows. This is great for 212, which had some blanked out for a cupola (as #215). But not so great for other D&RGW combines. 

Also I think the double black stripes continued on #212's baggage doors (in the "bumblebee scheme").


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The main Accucraft site has a Product Status page. 

In the 'under production' section is: 
7. AMS/Fn3 â€" Jackson & Sharp Combine, 1:20.3 Scale (ETA: 12/2010) 
8. AMS/Fn3 â€" Jackson & Sharp Coach, 1:20.3 Scale, 3RD Production Run (ETA: 1/2011) 

The #8 is presumably the new road numbers. 

P.S. It occurred to me that you can make a combine using 1/2 the GAL combine kit (doors, siding) by cutting the side after the 8th window. 
http://www.thegalline.com/passengerequ30.html


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
Thanks for that link! I have wanted to build a parlour car but the railing, quite frankly, intimidated me! I see that they offer a laser cut railing in their parts section. Oh, the possibilities...


----------

